# What the heck is up with Romex in conduit?



## Phoenix8 (Feb 6, 2011)

We do full service repair, can you fellas that do nothing but electrical all day tell me if there is anyone left that runs cable through conduit the right way? It seems every time I take any outside conduit apart out here in Phoenix Arizona its stuffed with Romex- and check out what I found in an attic today at another house....its aluminum by the way... :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

What conduit? I don't see any conduit.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

What is unusual here ?? Typical stuff we see all the time up here.....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

All I see is a couple open splices in some very old NM that the person who ran the nice, white new NM didn't have the professionalism to correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

smasher666 said:


> It helps a lot to pull pipe under the concrete slab to run wires in. .......


Uh....... the photo is in an attic and you're babbling on about under the slab.

BTW, NM isn't allowed in wet locations.

Methinks you're really just a troll.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Why would you need conduit for romex in a residential attic?


----------



## Phoenix8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is there one person here that read what I typed?

1) My inquiry referenced the seeming frequency of professional electricians running Romex inside of conduit-I added at the end "and check out what I found in an attic today at another house" and showed you a photo of an illegal connection made of AL, sitting on wood with blown in loose fill around it.

2) Hey Sparky the "nice white new NM" is coax from another trade not me. Additionally, I referenced "outside conduit with Romex", why you're telling me I am "babbling on about under the slab" completely evades me.

3) I don't know what the hell a troll is, because I am often to busy working to spend alot of time on the internet..so if that term has negative meaning, I'll just assume you're one of those guys who says negative things to another man on the internet that you'd never say if you were standing in front of his face, and I'll forgive you.

Let me try starting all over again;

Hi fellas!

I'm not a really smart guy, I do general repair and maintenance-I certainly don't propose to know as much about electricity as men like you that do nothing but electrical all day for a living-and that is why I've come here to post this question- It is my understanding that running Romex through conduit is illegal due to potential heat buildup- yet it seems to me to be a common practice- have you fellas experienced this before as well, or do you think it is just an anomally that I continue to come across this situation at different properties?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Phoenix8 said:


> Is there one person here that read what I typed?..


Yes, I did. So what's with the photo with NO conduit? If you don't want to muddy the issue, stick to one subject.



Phoenix8 said:


> 1) My inquiry referenced the seeming frequency of professional electricians running Romex inside of conduit-


There's no rule against it.



Phoenix8 said:


> 2) Hey Sparky the "nice white new NM" is coax from another trade not me. Additionally, I referenced "outside conduit with Romex", why you're telling me I am "babbling on about under the slab" completely evades me.


The babbling remark was not directed towards you. It was directed to a troll who has since been banned and his posts have been deleted.



Phoenix8 said:


> 3) I don't know what the hell a troll is, because I am often to busy working to spend alot of time on the internet..


Stick around..... you'll learn soon enough.





Phoenix8 said:


> Let me try starting all over again;........ It is my understanding that running Romex through conduit is illegal due to potential heat buildup- ......


Your understanding is incorrect. NM in conduit is perfectly legal. There are, however, moisture, fill and heat issues that must be taken into consideration, just as with any wiring method in a raceway.


----------



## Phoenix8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for your response- I'm here asking because I believe most of the electricians here have been around a while and know what's up- and take pride in their work, as such, I value their opinion-

So, just to clarify my thinking, I was told by two different men (both very talented licensed electricians whose opinions I hold in very high regard) that NEC table 310.16 does not make allowances for Romex in conduit- and that it is also poor practice-you are saying this is incorrect and you disagree with those statements?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Phoenix8 said:


> Thanks for your response- I'm here asking because I believe most of the electricians here have been around a while and know what's up- and take pride in their work, as such, I value their opinion-
> 
> So, just to clarify my thinking, I was told by two different men (both very talented licensed electricians whose opinions I hold in very high regard) that NEC table 310.16 does not make allowances for Romex in conduit- and that it is also poor practice-you are saying this is incorrect and you disagree with those statements?


T310.16 does not address raceways.... it is strictly an ampacity chart. The ampacity of NM would be determined between it and Art. 334. Cables (like NM) are permitted simply due to the fact that it specifically isn't prohibited. In other words, the NEC is a permissive document. This means it's allowed unless the Code prohibits it.


----------



## Phoenix8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the interpretation- interesting to hear different people's opinions on this topic- this explains why I've seen it everywhere..still, there seems to be a stigma attached to doing it..like being a "handyman".


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

There are many entries in the _Urban Legend Electrical Code_.

It very well could be the inspector is simply parroting what he was taught. In this case, I would invoke Charlie's Rule.

Charlie's Rule:
It doesn’t say what you think it says, nor what you remember it to have said, nor what you were told that it says, and certainly not what you want it to say. And if by chance you are its author, it doesn’t say what you intended it to say. Then what does it say? It says what it says. So if you want to know what it says, stop trying to remember what it says, and don’t ask anyone else. Go back and read it, and pay attention as though you were reading it for the first time.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

> The babbling remark was not directed towards you. It was directed to a troll who has since been banned and his posts have been deleted.


Shoot, I missed it. I haven't got to see someone get tossed yet.:gun_bandana:


----------

